
AWS DeepRacer – Go Hands-On with Reinforcement Learning - mcrute
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-deepracer-go-hands-on-with-reinforcement-learning-at-reinvent/
======
rstupek
That is the weirdest product I could have imagined AWS "launching"

~~~
gamegoblin
I predict this is the predecessor to cloud-controlled home robots like Roomba
vacuums and self-driving lawnmowers etc.

------
SteveNuts
You can pre-order it here for $250 if you want to compete.

[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JMHRKQG](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JMHRKQG)

~~~
johnjac
Based on all the images on the product page, can SOMEONE please tell what
which side is the front of this car? The side with the AWS logo looks most car
like, but the logo makes it look like it runs with the black side first.

~~~
dekhn
I agree, because the black side has the camera and that would be front-facing.

------
Slippery_John
This is really cool! I learned to program on something like this - an irobot
create. I can see this being a big hit for universities seeking to teach ML in
fun ways.

------
Tepix
If you don't want to wait until March, check out donkeycar.com and roll your
own

------
newnewpdro
Are there any photos with the body removed?

------
LeicaLatte
Amazon >> Anki

~~~
computerphage
I don't understand why you brought up Anki. Can you explain?

------
zelon88
I see we must be overdue for our monthly Amazon takeover of the front page of
HN.

~~~
computerphage
*yearly. It's their annual conference where they announce all their new products

